# Wall Hanger



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

Check it out

This is my proof of concept for a techstation/open face case that you can SAFELY hangon your wall 










That's pretty trick how the HDD  holds the ODD hunh?

Let's take a closer loook at that.













I have the screw trapped on the bar with special nylon washers. That way they do not fall off when you take out the HDD.

Also the HDD can just lay on the ODD.






PCIe card brace.









This is one tech station that manages the cables for you...if you can't wire this up stealth you aren't doing it right 

Route the power cables through the hole, lash the unused ones behind the mobo tray. The large holes and 1" stand offs will make it easy to have just the length of cable you absolutely need in view.









That's the system for securely and SAFELY mounting the unit to a wall. Use construction adhesive and anchors to secure the piece in my hand to your wall, drop the station onto that and it's locked in place. Cannot shift. It will only come off if lifted straight up.





Only 8" deep





The PSU and ODD will not come out of the tray unless you throw the thing around like a UPS guy.









Fans or a radiator can mount up top. This one has Thermochill spacing. This will keep the cards RAM and chipset cool too.





Strong and relatively lightweight.

And there you have it :thumb:

I made one for myself and already have made one for a guy on another forum. I'd like to see what this looks like in fine wood with a nice cut glass Cabinet door over the guts...lol...like a medicine cabinet full of PC goodness


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmmmmn thats tasty and dosnt look like it would take much skill either i mean all ytou need is some good hard wood and a few tools and some varnish or a wax polish

whats holding the hard drive tho?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 26, 2009)

Amazing work! Looks sweet!  It would look really kickass with glass and a door on it too.
Get some wood finish and stain that a different color, then it would look real nice


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 26, 2009)

nice warehouse. also what holds the hdd¿


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2009)

Whats with the wood working lately?  Looks good to me though!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Whats with the wood working lately?  Looks good to me though!



CD has wood! so he is using it...If I had wood I would not just sit there and let it go to waste...I would use it!  but...currently no wood for me


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

See the two screws?

The HDD is attached to the PCI/e Bracket Bar


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XUi7nJlX2w
Still Processing at this post but it's about a 4:20 look at an explosion of sawdust, awful mess of tools and supplies and ...oh yeah...the tech station.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

I made this one for my new Zotac mATX Cruncher 





Those fans are 24VDC San Ace that run at 12Volts. Serious Bidness. I use an Alphacool 1510 step up transformer to adjust between 12 and 24 (15, 18, 21).





PSU will not come out of there unless you toss it around like an idiot...it's transportable.





I'm, just going to lay my HDD on top of the ODD with a Rosewill Cooler on it.The drive is a SATA 150 40GB Spinpoint that's apparently indestructible. It's been in so many Folding rigs I can't even remember.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2009)

that is pretty awesome. but why would you ever hang a pc on a wall?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2009)

Your wood got me wood 

Seriously? You're coming up with a couple of interesting and creative concepts lately. Me likes!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is pretty awesome. but why would you ever hang a pc on a wall?



 Are you for reallyz? Everybody hangs their PC on the wall Man.



But to answer your question I am a Folding Fanatic (since 2005) and a BOINC Cruncher and I hang out on the subforums these guys populate and some of these guys and have 10, 20 even 40 PCs in their farms...they have run out of floor and desk space.

This unit is rough and ready wham bam thank you maam but if you use a little imagination you can see how this same design could be made as attractively as a nice piece of furniture or cabinetry...add some sides, a hinged window panel...it could be an HTPC and set on the floor below the flat screen...it could hang beside or above the TV...it could go out in the shop so you have por--I mean music...

It's just another idea I had


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Are you for reallyz? Everybody hangs their PC on the wall Man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're making me think of adjusting my Aluminix' design... *again!*
Hanging a small aluminum box on the wall... why not? Hmm...


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2009)

thats great work man really clever i like the nice an easy idea for hanging it up ad some form handle an it can be an LAN case too


----------



## department76 (Feb 26, 2009)

i like the wall hanging idea... a lot.  it gives a nice, attractive wood case purpose.  to me this is an alternative to a desk mod, just match the wood style to whatever decor, although that may not be the original intent :-D


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> You're making me think of adjusting my Aluminix' design... *again!*
> Hanging a small aluminum box on the wall... why not? Hmm...


For yours all you need are two keyhole slots and a couple of anchors.



ste2425 said:


> thats great work man really clever i like the nice an easy idea for hanging it up ad some form handle an it can be an LAN case too


I have some LAN case ideas along these lines...but I never considered a wood case for LANing...until I saw the Captain Morgan Mod where a guy put his rig in a Rum Keg  How about an Antique Chest ?....YARRRRRRRR



department76 said:


> i like the wall hanging idea... a lot.  it gives a nice, attractive wood case purpose.  to me this is an alternative to a desk mod, just match the wood style to whatever decor, although that may not be the original intent :-D


That was my original idea...I dialed it down so I could afford to make it 

My Initial Vision of a Wall Hanger is something that really is "Modern Art" and is actually pretty complex. 

It's two main parts. The Mantlepiece is the wood and stone part. And the PC is the acrylic part. I want to put one of those crazy directional speaker systems with 70 speakers by Yamaha in the mantle as well as a multi rad cooling system (passive). And I want to make the PC into the "fire" that captivates the eye and mind "burning" in the virtual hearth.

A Nice stone lip along the top of the panel with an acoustic mesh top inset behind it...maybe Slate and a matching grey weave of fabric...the lip is about 2" x 2" thick as wide as the 52" Flat screen on a wall mount. What appears to be a solid Chunk of wood under the stone is actually a wood panel with sides that supports the stone and boxes in the Speaker System (center) and two large radiators (R and L). The Mantel actually supports nothing: all the gear is mounted to a backing strip that is mounted to the wall...even the wood face and sides hang from this backing plate so everything can be set up tested, adjusted and then covered. The Center of the Wood face has an Acoustic mesh panel. The bottom of the Mantle has a removable acoustic mesh panel with wood ends that receive a 4" cylinder on each side. The Cylinder drops down about 20" to a slash cut and features a pick up tube so the inlet and outlet ports are up top hidden inside the mantle. The TV floats about an inch above the stone lip and flush to it.. The Heat from the TV will create a convection current and the gap between the back of the TV and wall will create a chimney to draft air upward, promoting airflow up through the two rads.

The second part is the PC which I want to be the "fire" in the "fireplace"  This would be primarily made from acrylic...an gloss black acrylic back that suports all the gear and hides it from view in a cut out cavity in the wall...that way plenty of room for HDDs, PSU, UPS, cords, Pumps, etc. And all that noise deadened by the surrounding wall cavity and Fiberglass insulation. The only thing that you see is a liquid cooled PC...but you don't really see that much of the PC as I want to create a manifold plate  olne inch less than the width and height of the backing panel and attach it with stand offs so it appears to float in front of the PC HW (maybe 6") and this Manifold plate will be pretty interesting.

Imagine a circuit board type pattern of routed channels that conducts the fluids and has ports on the hidden side that faces the mobo. So instead of tubes there is this slab of acrylic (two pieces actually, fused together) with 2 different colored fluids running through it and lit from behind  Short lengths of tubng with the lovely Bitspower quick Dissconnects would make the manifold to Waterblock connections  plug and play. To service just orient the motherboard so the residual fluid in the blocks drips away from the HW (face down) and pull it off the manifold plate after removing the nuts on the stand offs.

The inlets and outlets for the Manifold plate would be on the mobo side (hidden) and the tubing would have DQs and would go straight back through the back panel and into the wall. It would then come from the wall cavity into the Mantle coolers from behind...again hidden. Ditto on the HDMI cable for the TV. And the power would be stealthed to the TV the same way from the UPS in the wall cavity  I'd have enough slack in the tubing and wiring to the PC assembly that it could be lifted from it's hanger and set on the floor to gain access to the stuff hidden in the wall cavity.

No wires. No Tubes. No fans. No Speakers... Just the stuff that's fun to look at: a huge TV, water flowing through the PC Manifold Plate and cascading in the tubes hanging from the mantle...pretty lights optional 

lol

I've been planning that one for over a year.

It's all worked out but the cost of the mod is well beyond my means right now.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2009)

> Imagine a circuit board type pattern of routed channels that conducts the fluids and has ports on the hidden side that faces the mobo. So instead of tubes there is this slab of acrylic (two pieces actually, fused together) with 2 different colored fluids running through it and lit from behind



Now THAT would be very, very cool.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 26, 2009)

I call it "Rock Candy" and I can actually do all that with my hand tools...no CNC involved. But it is very mobo specific. No sense in doing something that expensive and having to do it again and again each upgrade...that's nuts.

But maybe...one day.


----------



## becandl (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks really nice.  I would definetly hang that on my wall


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 27, 2009)

You have full access to a CNC to do all your work?  If you do..and it's at your house..where did you get it and how much did it cost because I want one for my garage!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> You have full access to a CNC to do all your work?  If you do..and it's at your house..where did you get it and how much did it cost because I want one for my garage!



No CNC here. Just your typical woodworking shop.

PM if you would like something made. I do it all the time.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you plan on putting a finish on it?

Also, did you tap the aluminum bar, or just drill a hole in it?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 27, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Do you plan on putting a finish on it?
> 
> Also, did you tap the aluminum bar, or just drill a hole in it?



The small one I made for Zotac doesn't get a finish or a PCI bar.

The larger one I've already sold. I routed all the edges (after I took the pics) and sanded it to 220 and that was it.

I would gladly bring a station like this to whatever level the client wishes. It's usually the client's budget that precludes those embellishments.

I piddled around with my station a bit today but still need the pump before I can get it running.

Thinking about putting a waterblock on the HDD and hanging it on edge beside the mobo. But again I need to locate the pump first.

I also found an EK 150 reservoir that I hope I can squeeze in as well.

The second one I made is a couple of inches taller and makes it a bit easier to install more stuff.

I'll probably make another one for an old Abit rig I have laying around. I'll be swapping a lot of gear around to try and get my PPD up in F@H and BOINC.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha im very tempted to ask you to make me one haha how much would u ask for to build one? lol i really love it coz im headding uni in september an i want a sturdy compact and flashy case to keep ma rig safe whilst im there


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzEbyd6-1R4


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 3, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> CD has wood! so he is using it...If I had wood I would not just sit there and let it go to waste...I would use it!  but...currently no wood for me



I have wood after looking at this worklog...


----------

